# TopoZone.com Updates



## Greg (Oct 27, 2003)

Just received a TopoTimes update:



			
				TopoTimes said:
			
		

> We've added a lot of new features to TopoZone, including coordinate datum selection, better searching tools, new 1:250,000 USGS topographic maps, and map zoom scales ranging from 1:10,000 to 1:1,000,000. If you haven't visited TopoZone in a while, we invite you to take another look.
> 
> We've also added our new TopoZone Pro subscription service, which adds 1-meter aerial photographs, shaded relief topographic maps, accurate elevation display, coordinate display, more map sizes, street maps and street address searches, USGS quad downloads, and many more new features. We think TopoZone Pro is the most comprehensive mapping service on the Web today.
> 
> We've added new features for professional users, including our Web Services for ArcGIS, providing topos and aerial photos right to your ArcGIS desktop, OGC WMS Web Mapping Services, and enhanced TopoFactory and new PhotoFactory downloads.


*TopoZone.com* (no affiliation)  is very useful for trip planning. The basic service is free.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm looking -- and like it !
________________
Many new features!


----------

